# is keto necesary for mesomorphs



## StezzerRage (Oct 12, 2010)

Ok I've been training hard for 6 months doing strong lifts 5x5. I've basically been eating everything in sight and have put on a decent amount of muscle mass. I've not gone fat but I want to get rid of a tiny bit of fat that is present so i'm really cut up. I have very good genetics and a good metabolism. Put muscle on easy and don't store MUCH fat. But there is still some fat on my body. You can see my abs but not as much as i'd like, particularly lower abs.

However i'm worried if I do 3 weeks or so of straight keto i'll lose both size and strength. However, i can't see that bit of fat being burnt on a high calorie diet even if the diet is clean. I heard the body wants to store a little bit of fat naturally and so will be the last fuel to burn.

What do you recommend I do? Is keto the only sure way? I am worried about losing strength and muscle though.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Why don't you adjust your diet without having to go into ketosis? I'm sort of halfway between mesomorph/short ectomorph and have lost fat round the belly just by cutting the mount of carbs I eat. I don't do any cardio at the moment either. It's different for everyone, but cutting the carbs, especially from afternoon onwards worked for me.


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

CKD is the way to go IMHO, plenty of information around this forum which I have found, if you do right you should maintain mass and just burn fat, but do not be surprised if training is down on normal.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

How do you know your a meso??? What's that gotta do with it? lol

Any diet will see you lose some strength and some size.

Keto diets are way over the top if you've been training 6 months and eating everything in sight.

Cut out any junk food and add some hard cardio 3 days a week and you'll look better in three weeks.


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

as above, great advice


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

no


----------



## StezzerRage (Oct 12, 2010)

martin brown said:


> How do you know your a meso??? What's that gotta do with it? lol
> 
> Any diet will see you lose some strength and some size.
> 
> ...


I've had a musclular physique even when I never touched weights. Not massive or anything mind.

What makes you say keto diets are over the top mate? Cheers for reply btw


----------



## bigricky (May 25, 2008)

40 minutes of pre breakfast cardio done 4-5 times a week, cut out any **** in your diet, keep protein high, take in moderate amounts of complex carbs in your breakfast and pre workout, take some simple carbs with your whey post workout, then base your other meals around lean protein veg and healthy fats.......simples.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

StezzerRage said:


> I've had a musclular physique even when I never touched weights. Not massive or anything mind.
> 
> What makes you say keto diets are over the top mate? Cheers for reply btw


Keto diets are hard work to get right for most people and not needed. There are much easier ways to get in shape if your naturally lean/muscular and you'll feel better eating some good carbs too.

There no point making something more difficult than it has to be. The harder you diet the more muscle you will lose.

M


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

not at all, just one way to skin a cat out of mny.

im on zero carbs non training days , and take in 100g or so post work out on training days, this is my second week on it and have managed a few personal bests in the last 2 weeks too, as well as dropping some water and fat.

i just keep bcaa and l-glut around 20g and 10g respectivley , and sip between meals with 2g vit c, and have 5bcaa's and 10g l-glut 1g vit c during cardio or training.

i am on cycle however too that obv has a massive say


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

So you are a pure mesomorph then, man i envy you and would love to see some pictures!


----------

